# What Did You Get for Christmas?



## Marrow Man (Dec 25, 2009)

So, what did everyone get for Christmas?

I received some of the standard clothing items (a new belt, a University of Georgia sweatshirt, etc.), but I am extremely fond of the copies I received of _The Valley of Vision_ (the bonded leather version) and the Christian focus edition of _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_.

Sweet!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2009)

Neat. 

I received from my lovely wife the first 3 volumes of John Owen's _Works_ and J.C. Ryle's _Luke_ commentaries. 

My daughter Lily got me a sweater (that Toby gets to see in about two hours). I also received a "Greatest Games" DVD of the Cleveland Browns from my sister Elizabeth and her husband Jeremy.


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 25, 2009)

I think the best gift I got was a tin of cookies from a 12 year old at church last night with a sweet note telling me I was one of her favorite ladies. Love it!

Brad and I don't exchange gifts, but some friends gave us an Olive Garden gift card and an Applebee's gift card. I think they are trying to tell us we need to go out on a date.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2009)

A new shirt with tie, $100 gift card for Kohl's, $50 gift card for the movie theater, $15 gift card for iTunes, a huge basket of Harry & David chocolates, 90 sticks of gum, beef jerky, a small electric robot that walks around (I call it "Bug"), which I used to chase my 23 month old nephew and freak him out  And some other small stuff.

-----Added 12/25/2009 at 01:52:15 EST-----

Oh! I knew I was forgetting something! I also got an iPod hook-up for my new car that will be installed at some point in the near future. Probably after I get the big ol' dent in my step-dad's truck fixed.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 25, 2009)

I would have been perfectly satisfied just getting the socks, shirts, etc., that I asked for, which I received. I was really surprised when they told me to open this rather tall, thin box. I opened it up and it was a new guitar. I haven't owned a guitar in many years, so needless to say I was VERY excited to receive it.

I also got some other really nice things, like a watch, a fan that goes underneath the laptop, $50, and a gift certificate to PF Changs (my favorite Chinese restaurant).

Oh yeah, I also got a large bag of Dunkin Donut's coffee. I'm very happy.


----------



## nate895 (Dec 25, 2009)

A Kindle on which I can purchase some of our favorite Puritan & Reformed authors! I noticed Calvin's Institutes in there for either $.99 (though the review on it said it wasn't formatted for the Kindle) or $2.99! 

Oh...and my brother and I also got a Wii. Yeah, I'm a strange 17-year-old, that's for sure.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2009)

Two ties, a Bible, $165, some libations...more to come.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 25, 2009)

Mounce's "Basics of Biblical Greek" and the accompanying flash cards. 

And, a beanie with built-in headphones, as well as some assorted edibles.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2009)

I got this (or at least will have it as soon as the publisher is finished):







And seasons 3 and 4 of Stargate: SG-1.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking forward to pre-ordering/ordering it when the funds are available. Looks great James!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Dec 25, 2009)

Computer upgrade -- SLI motherboard, quad processor, video cards
Shirt (polo shirt, what I always wear)
foot message machine
chocolate
coffee (one of my favorite blends)
the ultimate hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy
my daughter home for Christmas (woo hoo!)
the joy of seeing my little ones just thrilled beyond belief


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 25, 2009)

New office furniture. Very much needed might I add.


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 25, 2009)

Susan Boyle's CD (really good coming from a music critic), a Lava lamp and Palin's book, "Going Rogue".


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 25, 2009)

A few vain trinkets, but one great pearl- Thomas Watson's 'All Things For Good'. Been reading off and on all day. A real treasure!


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 25, 2009)

A bag of rocks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> A bag of rocks.



More than you deserved...


----------



## Michael (Dec 25, 2009)

Georgia Bulldawg pajamas (the same kind Superman wears).


----------



## ubermadchen (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a paring knife, a knife sharpener, an omelet pan, and a pair of gloves. Then my parents surprised me with a 32 inch flat screen tv. I certainly don't deserve any of it but I'm very thankful.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 25, 2009)

A set of "famous theologians" coasters (Athanasius, Augustine, Pelagius (?!?), Luther, Calvin, Wesley, C.S. Lewis); firepit, tie, Beagle puppy, book with pictures of one of my grandsons, a few gift cards, college sweatshirt from my 5th child's college, etc.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 25, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> A set of "famous theologians" coasters (Athanasius, Augustine, Pelagius (?!?), Luther, Calvin, Wesley, C.S. Lewis);



Pelagius? 

What do you do with a Pelagius coaster? You can't leave that out for company. Maybe Santa was trying to tell you something.


----------



## nate895 (Dec 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > A set of "famous theologians" coasters (Athanasius, Augustine, Pelagius (?!?), Luther, Calvin, Wesley, C.S. Lewis);
> ...



I think he should put horns on it, maybe a tail. Or maybe Pelagius could just breathe fire?


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a 32 revolver which is pretty cool. I also received some gifts card which helped me meet the goal of the new television fund.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 25, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> I got a 32 revolver which is pretty cool.



That gives me an idea about what to do with the Pelagius coaster...


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 32 revolver which is pretty cool.
> ...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 25, 2009)

Slippers, some DVDs ("Pale Rider", "The Outlaw Josie Wales", "Ulysses", "A Man Called Horse", "Star Trek: The Animated Series"), and a Star Trek: The Original Series PEZ Dispenser Collection.


----------



## dfranks (Dec 25, 2009)

I received book money and have already placed my large order... 8^) Top of the list for me was the works of John Murray. I have been wanting these for awhile so I really look forward to being able to read them.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 25, 2009)

A big black Adidas gym bag, some white socks, a soft wool scarf, two shirts, a Gillette shaving kit, a handful of DVDs, a $25 Indigo Books gift card, and $350 cash (thanks mom!). But the real gift was having the family together, enjoying a whole lot of great food.


----------



## Scot (Dec 25, 2009)

Calvin's Commentaries
Calvin's Institutes
A bunch of old heavy metal cd's (Iron Maiden, Flotsam & Jetsam, Megadeth, Anacrusis, Forbidden, Wrathchild America, Sacred Reich, Testament)
Two ties
some confederate money
a "grapeshot" found on the Gettysburg battlefield
some junk food (chocolate)


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Brian, what messages do your feet send?

Oh, I received:

A really cool shirt from my daughter.
Boxer shorts
French and Mandarin vocabulary magnets for the fridge door!
The Unvanquised (My old copy was worn out.)
A really cool Victorinox ranching / gardening / pruning knife.
A vintage Stetson Playboy- REALLY SWEET!
A new waxed cotton field coat.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 25, 2009)

Among other things, I got a new phone and these books that I asked for:

Louis Berkhof's Systematic Theology
Calvin's Institutes
The Religious Affections by Jonathan Edwards
The Godly Man's Picture by Thomas Watson (half way through today - I love it!)
Christian Baptism by John Murray
and The Confessions of Our Faith (the Westminster Standards in the form adopted by the PCA)

Pure gold!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > A set of "famous theologians" coasters (Athanasius, Augustine, Pelagius (?!?), Luther, Calvin, Wesley, C.S. Lewis);
> ...



I know! It is a Reclaiming the Mind product. I'm not sure what they thought was the demand for Pelagius. Maybe I should send it to Batboy? He can use it when he has a hot cocoa and entertains his oddly offbeat theological ruminations.


----------



## cpomann (Dec 25, 2009)

Because of health needs (oxygen concentrator, elevated bed, sleep problems) we have used separate bedrooms for several years now. My lovely bride gave me a 37" LG HDTV. If I look slightly to the right I have my 24" computer screen and slightly to the left the TV. Bowl ready!!!!!!! The kids got me a gun safe. Small one for my pistol and easy enough to access. Also good for some of the medications they give me as we do have family members who might take advantage. Being on Hospice I have every kind of good stuff including morphine.


----------



## Herald (Dec 25, 2009)

cpomann said:


> Because of health needs (oxygen concentrator, elevated bed, sleep problems) we have used separate bedrooms for several years now. My lovely bride gave me a 37" LG HDTV. If I look slightly to the right I have my 24" computer screen and slightly to the left the TV. Bowl ready!!!!!!! The kids got me a gun safe. Small one for my pistol and easy enough to access. Also good for some of the medications they give me as we do have family members who might take advantage. Being on Hospice I have every kind of good stuff including morphine.



Thomas, what a way to keep our needs in perspective. Thank you for sharing this. It puts material possessions in their proper place.


----------



## cpomann (Dec 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> cpomann said:
> 
> 
> > Because of health needs (oxygen concentrator, elevated bed, sleep problems) we have used separate bedrooms for several years now. My lovely bride gave me a 37" LG HDTV. If I look slightly to the right I have my 24" computer screen and slightly to the left the TV. Bowl ready!!!!!!! The kids got me a gun safe. Small one for my pistol and easy enough to access. Also good for some of the medications they give me as we do have family members who might take advantage. Being on Hospice I have every kind of good stuff including morphine.
> ...



While I would really like to feel materialistic and bad...... I feel blessed that those who love me want to make my last days easier and more enjoyable. They are not things I asked for or expected. I would have been fully happy with some new sweats (which is all I wear anymore) or a wallet. My chances of living six more months are slim and I am perfectly content in the Lord with whatever I have. Paul says in scripture about abounding and abasing and I have learned to be content in whatever state I find myself. I suppose I should not have posted if it was going to be a problem for you.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > A bag of rocks.
> ...



If you only knew...


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> . . .
> The Unvanquised (My old copy was worn out.)
> . . .



I've never heard of The Unvanquished. It must be good if you got a new copy to replace the old. 




cpomann said:


> While I would really like to feel materialistic and bad...... I feel blessed that those who love me want to make my last days easier and more enjoyable. They are not things I asked for or expected. I would have been fully happy with some new sweats (which is all I wear anymore) or a wallet. My chances of living six more months are slim and I am perfectly content in the Lord with whatever I have. Paul says in scripture about abounding and abasing and I have learned to be content in whatever state I find myself. I suppose I should not have posted if it was going to be a problem for you.



I don't intend to speak for Bill, but I was not under the impression that your message was at all "a problem" for him. Quite the opposite, in fact; I agree with what he said about putting possessions in perspective. I appreciated your post. Note: I may be interpreting your last sentence wrongly. If I am, please forgive me.

Regardless, thank you for sharing your health situation with us. It's difficult to read and it saddens me, but I know that you are in the best possible hands. Praise God for His work in your life.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 26, 2009)

My Daughter and Son gave me a card that said:

"A donation of $100.00 was given in your name to the Human Fund."

ala George Costanza


I laughed so hard


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 26, 2009)

Scot said:


> Calvin's Commentaries
> Calvin's Institutes
> A bunch of old heavy metal cd's (Iron Maiden, Flotsam & Jetsam, Megadeth, Anacrusis, Forbidden, Wrathchild America, Sacred Reich, Testament)
> Two ties
> ...



Wow, great variety - little of everything.

I got clothes and a calendar. Getting old stinks...


----------



## jambo (Dec 26, 2009)

Amongst other things my wife bought me a fascinating book 'Battle of Britain' by Patrick Bishop. It is a day by day account of the battle including both German and RAF documents, pilot's diaries, posters from the period etc. A touching reminder of the huge debt owed to 'The Few' during Britain's darkest hour.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 26, 2009)

jambo said:


> Amongst other things my wife bought me a fascinating book 'Battle of Britain' by Patrick Bishop. It is a day by day account of the battle including both German and RAF documents, pilot's diaries, posters from the period etc. A touching reminder of the huge debt owed to 'The Few' during Britain's darkest hour.



That sounds fascinating.

-----Added 12/26/2009 at 08:03:14 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...



The Unvanquised is my favourite Faulkner work. I've read it many times and did several papers in college on various aspects of the work. The copy that I had was worn, but the real wearing that made it need to be replaced was of more canine origin.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 26, 2009)

*An appliance*

A few weeks ago, I was definately against the ice cream maker as a personal gift and agreed that it would be a great family gift (how'd that work out?). 
Any way, I got many things but my new favorite toy is my Keurig coffee maker. It is not a family gift. It is MINE, MINE, MINE!!!! It works just like the commercial says and I'm glad I got it. Thanks DH! It's just the right size!


----------



## Andres (Dec 26, 2009)

I want to say on one hand, I received far beyond what I deserve but on the other hand I am immensely grateful that my family would think enough of me to give me such wonderful gifts. Here is what I was fortunate to receive - a nice cardigan, a 4GB flashdrive, cash, Lowe's giftcard, Dallas Cowboys mug, some cookies, and my personal faves: 

truths we confess

institutes

Christ of the Covenants

holiness

more than conquerors


----------



## Brian Withnell (Dec 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I had was worn, but the real wearing that made it need to be replaced was of more canine origin.



So if you were in school, you could use the excuse, "the dog ate my homework" honestly!


----------



## jawyman (Dec 26, 2009)

This is my "big" gift and a deacon of the church bought for me.







I am not joking. The kids and I had a standoff last night.


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 26, 2009)

The Debate That Never Was
Audio from Greg Bahnsen

A two Volume set of History of Western Philosophy
Renaissance and Enlightenment from Greg Bahnsen

a Ken Gentry book on Revelation

God is. A response to Christopher Hitchens from Wilson

A Spurgeon is my homeboy t-shirt 

Rosetta Stone headset to practice my Hebrew

and some wonderful cloths.....My wife is to good to me, I do not deserve her...


----------



## jambo (Dec 26, 2009)

My brother-in-law and his wife were round today and I was almost envious of their gift to our youngest son -a lovely leather bound edition of Daily Readings from Matthew Henry.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 26, 2009)

Disposable straight razor w/ blades-Wife
Shaving kit-Brother-in-Law
Camel hair jacket-Wife's family
Picture of wife and baby-Wife's "adopted" grandparents
Christmas tree ornaments-Several people
Call of Duty 5: Parents
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2: Parents
Garmin GPS: Parents


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 26, 2009)

My wife got me a gps. I'm always getting lost ...wonder if I can program the address of Heaven in it? Anyone got the Address??

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 26, 2009)

I was given some very nice gifts, but the best thing this Christmas is the time spent with my sisters and their families. This is the first time we've all been together in years. Our mom, my husband's mom and my sister's father-in-law are the only ones left in that generation. They were all there. All of our children were present. Also present at the table were two misplaced college students, and both my nieces had their boyfriend there. Gifts were passed around, and no one was left out. There was so much joy. Most of them will be worshipping with us tomorrow. This has to have been one of the most delightful Christmas seasons I've ever had. I am very thankful.


----------



## Honor (Dec 27, 2009)

among other things I got a wii fit and then the next day we bought the wii fit plus.... it was a HUGE hit with my family...(I have only played it twice since I got it but it only been turned off at night when everyone is asleep)
and I got a Coach purse (dude I love love love purses)
My hubby said he was going to get me a Cowboys bumpersticker but they were all sold out!!! oh well.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2009)

Well my biggest gift is the iPod Touch that I am writing this from!

Also I got these books:
Sytematic Theology by Berkhof
The Death of Death by Owen
Sermons of George Whitfield
Finally Alive by Piper
The Bruised Rees by Sibbes
Death by Love by Driscoll


----------



## fralo4truth (Dec 27, 2009)

Season 3 of '24'.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 28, 2009)

I received the most delightful box full of happy practicalities and a 1978 McCalls magazine from Laura, another delightful box of irreplaceable handmade things from some favorite children, was given the most beautiful 'ecolon' avocado green pot, a thing which is a joy forever, by another dear friend; and Ruben gave me 'Blue Planet' for Winter Solstice, and is giving me a stuffed snow leopard, whose name will either be Oliver, Linus, or Augustine, when I see what it looks like, for Kings Day . (I have not outgrown the love of stuffed animals, though I haven't had any in seven years.) I am also being given Wheelock's Latin Grammar by the same, out of sheer magnanimity. (I maxed out on other books for my birthday/anniversary, so I have plenty of wonderful things to read in the coming year.)

The nicest 'gift' was the rain: we have a bare tree outside our window, with a little stump that looks like a bowed horse's head, and the rain dripped off it so beautifully: like water flowing off its mane and dripping off its nose. It was a joy to watch it all morning and think about the goodness of God in the shape of branches and in the rain; and how this is possible in a fallen world because of the incarnation -- otherwise all these things would only be what they often feel like, when even the grasshopper is a burden: just the weight of the material choking us to death.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 28, 2009)

Marrow Man;



> What do you do with a Pelagius coaster? You can't leave that out for company. Maybe Santa was trying to tell you something.



That is the one you keep covered with your glass so others can't see it..

-----Added 12/28/2009 at 08:30:25 EST-----

cpomann;



> While I would really like to feel materialistic and bad...... I feel blessed that those who love me want to make my last days easier and more enjoyable. They are not things I asked for or expected. I would have been fully happy with some new sweats (which is all I wear anymore) or a wallet. My chances of living six more months are slim and I am perfectly content in the Lord with whatever I have. Paul says in scripture about abounding and abasing and I have learned to be content in whatever state I find myself. I suppose I should not have posted if it was going to be a problem for you.



Certainly NOT a problem!! 

I personally didn't know your health was such, and now knowing I can be praying for you and your family..



What I got for Christmas...

coffee from here: proceeds go to support our missionaries in Indonesia--

https://www.tandukcoffee.com/

My children decided our kitchen items need to be replaced so they bought a service for 8 dinner plates/cups/saucers ect, new pots and pans (I guess my 40+ year old pots are not to their liking--they were my mothers when I was growing up--but they are an excellent quality which I will continue to keep, but put away for awhile), new drinking glasses, kitchen utensils, and silverware..


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 28, 2009)

My parents gave me some lovely winter clothing - 2 nice sweaters, an excellent pair of ear muffs, and a new pair of gloves. Also Mark Noll's book on the Civil War and theology. From my siblings I received Ken Burns' documentary on WWII (which I am enjoying immensely!), the new biography of L.M. Alcott (also enjoying!), and a new black dress (my old one was pretty hopelessly out of style - this is why you should never buy your "good black" in a place that's too fashionable. Traditional and classic is the way to go). And then, from some friends, "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" which I am QUITE excited about reading.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 18, 2010)

A Wii and some cash im yet to spend....cant decide what to Get...i have JUST enough for an Interlinear Bible


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought my wife a Sony Reader. It turns out that the new Reader is not as good (in our estimation) as the last version. So we returned it and got a Wii. We've been bowling and playing tennis almost every night since we got it. The Wii Fit program is on its way.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 18, 2010)

Curt said:


> I bought my wife a Sony Reader. It turns out that the new Reader is not as good (in our estimation) as the last version. So we returned it and got a Wii. We've been bowling and playing tennis almost every night since we got it. The Wii Fit program is on its way.


 
What's your High? i got really lucky one night and i bowled a 200...lol


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2010)

I am STILL enjoying Mr. Calvin . . .


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

MikelKenn89 said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my wife a Sony Reader. It turns out that the new Reader is not as good (in our estimation) as the last version. So we returned it and got a Wii. We've been bowling and playing tennis almost every night since we got it. The Wii Fit program is on its way.
> ...



I think it's 185. Do we need to start a PB Wii Bowling League?


----------



## Andres (Jan 18, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> I am STILL enjoying Mr. Calvin . . .


 
awww...he's a sweet pup.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Jan 18, 2010)

Curt said:


> MikelKenn89 said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...


 
Sovereign Grace Strikers? LOL


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

Curt said:


> MikelKenn89 said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...



I went crazy tonight and got a couple of 192s and a 202!


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2010)

Curt said:


> I went crazy tonight and got a couple of 192s and a 202!


 
What do the neighbors think when they drive by and see the two of you 'bowling' in the living room without balls? Wait, that didn't come out right!


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

Berean said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I went crazy tonight and got a couple of 192s and a 202!
> ...


 
Did you mean without clothing?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 18, 2010)

The two most favorite things I got were this






and a Dell Inspirion 15 notebook.

I just ordered the notebook today. I will be able to wonder around my house and out into the back yard with my new notebook and communicate with you guys now. My mom got it for me. She knows how much I love the PB. And a good fatherly figure bought me the book on baptism which I have already started. It is really an indepth look at the topic. Much more than I expected. I am most blessed. 

These two things will help me guard my heart in the ways of life. 

Proverbs 4:29. 

Keep thy heart... For out it shall flow the issues of life...


Study to show thyself approved. 

Thanks to all the santas (Saints) in my life. I am most grateful.


----------



## student ad x (Jan 18, 2010)

My pops bought me Exegetical Fallacies by D.A. Carson 


View attachment 1643


and Stories with Intent by Klyne Snodgrass 

View attachment 1642

I have really enjoyed Snodgrass' work .........





I'm in the process of re-reading and studying through the Exegetical Fallicies


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2010)

Curt said:


> We've been bowling and playing tennis almost every night since we got it. The Wii Fit program is on its way.


 .


----------



## Curt (Jan 18, 2010)

Berean said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > We've been bowling and playing tennis almost every night since we got it. The Wii Fit program is on its way.
> ...



Dude!


----------

